# Higuain vs Diego Costa



## Torros (7 Luglio 2015)

Costa quest'anno era partito bene, per poi calare bruscamente, senza riuscire a mettere a segno nemmeno un gol in champions.. Higuain solita stagione, con qualche delusione in più..
chi preferite??


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Luglio 2015)

L'unica cosa che Higuain ha in più è l'integrità fisica (Diego non è calato,semplicemente ha avuto diversi infortuni).
Diegone è il mio centravanti preferito al momento


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Luglio 2015)

Higuain, ma tutta la vita proprio.


----------



## Renegade (7 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Higuain, ma tutta la vita proprio.



Concordo. Assolutamente più completo e mobile. Diego Costa è un passo indietro pure ai vari Benzema, Lewandowski ecc.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Concordo. Assolutamente più completo e mobile. Diego Costa è un passo indietro pure ai vari Benzema, Lewandowski ecc.



Beh Benzema è il più forte degli "umani" insieme a Suarez


----------



## kolao95 (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ci sono pure dubbi?


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Ottobre 2015)

Costa da inizio stagione , quando non segna fa solo danni, Higuain invece è spaziale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Ottobre 2015)

Nettamente Higuain.


----------



## Torros (27 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ci sono pure dubbi?


Costa sta giocando male come tutti il chelsea, ma in generale il confronto è equilibrato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Ottobre 2015)

Higuaìn, non solo è un grandissimo bomber in fase realizzativa ma è capace di giocare tanto per la squadra, di svariare su tutto il fronte offensivo e di creare gioco, Costa è molto più "statico" e molto più giocatore d'area da servire.


----------



## mèuris (27 Ottobre 2015)

Forza bruta contro classe. Secondo me non c'è palla;il pipita è decisamente più completo. Diego Costa (che,peraltro, pare andare abbastanza a periodi) basa molto del suo gioco sul fisico e sulla potenza. Questo non vuol dire che sia uno scarsone,tecnicamente parlando, ma nemmeno un mostro. Tra lui e il Pipita, da questo punto di vista, corrono anni luce. Costa non riuscirà mai a segnare nella varietà di modi di Higuain, che è capace di saltare l'uomo, piazzarla da fuori area, fare stop a seguire deliziosi. E,oltre a tutto ciò, è anche più portato al dialogo coi compagni e all'assist. Ecco,forse Diego Costa è un filo più concreto (non che segni di più, ma nel senso che Higuain non sempre è così cinico a tu per tu col portiere, in certe occasioni), ma la bilancia,per quanto mi riguarda, pende tutta a favore dell'argentino, aldilà dei periodi di forma.


----------



## Torros (27 Ottobre 2015)

Diego Costa tecnicamente è dotato, non ha l'assist di Higuain nel DNA, ma per il resto non lo vedo inferiore.


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2015)

Higuain è decisamente più completo.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Ottobre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Costa sta giocando male come tutti il chelsea, ma in generale il confronto è equilibrato.


Al di là di questo Diego Costa è solo forza fisica, Higuain è un carrarmato.


----------



## Torros (10 Marzo 2016)

Io in squadra preferirei avere Costa sopra quasi tutti gli attaccanti.

Ha un ottima tecnica, anche nello stretto, ottimo senso del gol, ma sopratutto pressa come un matto ed è una continua spina nel fianco per centrocampo e difesa. Higuain ha più tecnica ed è un attaccante migliore, ma Costa rimane un giocatore più pericoloso.


----------



## massvi (10 Marzo 2016)

Higuain e' molto più forte anche se meno fisico.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Marzo 2016)

Higuain più forte (non di molto ) ma in una gara importante scelgo Diego


----------



## .Nitro (10 Marzo 2016)

Higuain tutta la vita


----------

